# Spark Plugs are totally black and sooty, dry



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi there,

My Spark Plugs are totally black and sooty, dry - engine runs rough and stutters.

I have new rebuild engine 229 3,8 litre V6 with new rebuild original Rochester 2barel carburator.

Some people told me it could be because the mixture is to rich but the carb it has been set.

Or the spark plugs are too cold but they are original AC delco for this engine.

I dont know where is the problem and I don't want to start setting my carb. It coulb be because wrong timing?

Please help me, thank you.

Lukas :uh:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

its running rich buy new plugs ,adjust air/fuel mix on carb. then it wont smell like gas so much when its idling


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 16 2009, 04:13 PM~15997559
> *its running rich buy new plugs ,adjust air/fuel mix on carb. then it wont smell like gas so much when its idling
> *



The plugs are new. It will be ok if I just clean them with soft wire brush?

and then go for adjust...

thank you for help.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep, it's running rich. Are you sure your air/fuel mixture is right (or maybe the choke stays on)? And did you gap the plugs before you put them in? If the plugs don't fire correctly you can also get carbon buildup.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i have brushed off plugs like that and they worked okay...


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 16 2009, 10:58 PM~16000959
> *Yep, it's running rich. Are you sure your air/fuel mixture is right (or maybe the choke stays on)? And did you gap the plugs before you put them in? If the plugs don't fire correctly you can also get carbon buildup.
> *



Many thanks for ideas an help.

We do have - 1 Celsius and choke was on for about 3 minuts and then went off. After I let it run about anouther 4 minuts. Then I turn the engine off and then I could not start again. I look at the plugs and they were dry and black.

The plug gap is OK.

The carb air/fuel mixture should be set from rebuid company for my engine.


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 16 2009, 11:43 PM~16001463
> *i have brushed off plugs like that and they worked okay...
> *



OK I will do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Dec 17 2009, 01:05 PM~16007174
> *Many thanks for ideas an help.
> 
> We do have - 1 Celsius and choke was on for about 3 minuts and then went off.  After I let it run about anouther 4 minuts. Then I turn the engine off and then I could not start again. I look at the plugs and they were dry and black.
> ...


Double check that, it doesn't mean anything that it _should_ be set by the rebuilder. Maybe he forgot, maybe something changed during transport or when you were putting the engine in the car. 
It's the most likely thing and it's easy to check and adjust.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

for the 2-3 $ each go buy a new set. and make sure theyre gapped right.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

if your cleaning them dip them in gas and burn it off then use light sand paper to clean them dont trust rebuild shop settings turn air and fuel screws all the way in and then back them out 1 turn each if it doesnt work try another half turn do not go past 2 1/2 turns you should find a smooth idle and it will level out


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

do you let the car idle for lomg periods of time?


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 17 2009, 04:07 PM~16008041
> *if your cleaning them dip them in gas and burn it off then use light sand paper to clean them dont trust rebuild shop settings turn air and fuel screws all the way in and then back them out 1 turn each if it doesnt work try another half turn do not go past 2 1/2 turns you should find a smooth idle and it will level out
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I just check the air/fuel screws and they were about 1 1/2 turns out.

I will try the 2 1/2 like you said. That's what I found in manual as well.

I saw some video on youtube and for the right setting I might need a digital tachometer.

Thanks!


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 18 2009, 02:02 AM~16014051
> *do you let the car idle for lomg periods of time?
> *


I let it for about 10 minuts. I have -12 celsius now and the choke take about 4 minuts to worm up. 

I will have to wait for a bit worm weather to do my settings. :uh:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

where you live antartica?


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 19 2009, 05:59 PM~16028891
> *where you live antartica?
> *


Europe Czech Republic Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_I don't see the computer pluged in, are you using it? TPS sensor and the fuel mixture solenoid is not pluged in._


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Dec 19 2009, 12:13 PM~16028973
> *Europe Czech Republic Homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Now it fucking gets cold there.


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 19 2009, 11:52 PM~16031282
> *I don't see the computer pluged in, are you using it? TPS sensor and the fuel mixture solenoid is not pluged in.
> *



All has been removed. I would like to run this engine simply as possible.

There is only one wire conect to the choke.

Do you think this could be the problem why my mixture is too rich?

:uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is the check engine light on? if the check engine light is on, it will tell the motor to run full lean they call it "safe mode"


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Dec 20 2009, 07:40 AM~16036424
> *All has been removed. I would like to run this engine simply as possible.
> 
> There is only one wire conect to the choke.
> ...


_Yes it is running too rich. What I would do is install an Edlebrock intake, a Holley 2 barrel carb, and a non-computer electronic distibutor. This way you now have it back to the old non computer systems and easier to diagnos, adjust and repair. Just my two cents. Good luck._ 





P.S. hope you don't have to smog inspect after this in Ca.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 20 2009, 12:43 PM~16037306
> *Yes it is running too rich. What I would do is install an Edlebrock intake, a Holley 2 barrel carb, and a non-computer electronic distibutor. This way you now have it back to the old non computer systems and easier to diagnos, adjust and repair. Just my two cents. Good luck.
> P.S. hope you don't have to smog inspect after this in Ca.
> *


i dont think they have smog in the czech republic lol


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 20 2009, 03:58 PM~16036740
> *is the check engine light on? if the check engine light is on, it will tell the motor to run full lean they call it "safe mode"
> *



Hi, no there is not any check light on. I hope It will be OK after I will adjust two air/mixture screws 2 and 1/2 turns back.

I will let you guys know when the temperature get better.

Lukas


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 20 2009, 07:04 PM~16037858
> *i dont think they have smog in the czech republic lol
> *



Right I don't have to do smog test :thumbsup:


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 20 2009, 05:43 PM~16037306
> *Yes it is running too rich. What I would do is install an Edlebrock intake, a Holley 2 barrel carb, and a non-computer electronic distibutor. This way you now have it back to the old non computer systems and easier to diagnos, adjust and repair. Just my two cents. Good luck.
> P.S. hope you don't have to smog inspect after this in Ca.
> *



I wish to get Edlebrock or Holley Curb but for my 229 V6 there is only one way with original Rochester for the original intake.

I need to check your option if I can get Edlebrock intake for 3.8 litre 229 and Holley Curb then.

Thanks

Lukas


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Dec 19 2009, 09:46 AM~16028412
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I just check the air/fuel screws and they were about 1 1/2 turns out.
> ...


thats the best way to do it also check timing to before you adjust the carb


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 21 2009, 01:46 PM~16044998
> *thats the best way to do it also check timing to before you adjust the carb
> *


 :thumbsup: 

OK right! I will my Homie. I just check in manual it should be 6 deg. BTDC

Thank you.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Dec 21 2009, 06:13 AM~16044703
> *Hi, no there is not any check light on. I hope It will be OK after I will adjust two air/mixture screws 2 and 1/2 turns back.
> 
> I will let you guys know when the temperature get better.
> ...


stupid question, does the check engine light work?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_I was just wondering if the carb and intake from a '78/'79, 3.8l would work . They didn't have computer feedback._


----------

